

Ably will connect top women tech freelancers with projects worldwide - ably
http://ablystaffing.com/

======
ably
We're launching our platform in 2015 with the goal of connecting project
managers with top tech freelancers all over the world - the difference being
that all of our freelancers are women. We are confident that the freelancers
will be on board - we want to measure the interest on the client side now.

